# Koy pond... Ideas? Please??



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

So I have this pretty koy pond in my yard that I want to do something with. Last year I slogged around in it for 2 hours catching the fish so I could put dry ice in it and not kill them.I also had a skeleton crawling out of it. Not really wanting to do that this year ( catching the fish... pain in the butt!). Does anyone have any ideas of what I could do??


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

too bad you don't have a creature of the black lagoon prop along with the skele's hanging moss and cob webs maybe a few blasts fron the ground fogger.......or use some plwood and build part of a boat like it crashed on the bank with an oar and some skelle's with ripped clothes anyway good luck


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the Creature of the Black Lagoon is a great idea and perfect for a pond setting.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I love you Roxy (big wet lick on the cheek)


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a koi pond as well, I've always wanted to build a big scary tentacle to have reaching out of it... just a thought!


----------



## madtinkerer (Sep 23, 2009)

So many possibilities... you could do something simple, place several skeleton hands and arms in position in the pond as if reaching up out of the water (add some weeds or water plants to them)... then light the water from below with those submersible pond lights (an eerie green light would work).


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

How big is this pond anyway?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

What color are the koi? Cause if they are light in color then maybe they would glow in Blacklight.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Have a couple of black-goggled nazi zombie heads/torsos rising out of the water like in the movie Shock Waves (one of my favorite bad movies of all time).

Or... if you could make some faces with lit eyes, you could do the spectral dead thing like in the Dead Marshes from Lord of the Rings


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been thinking of trying something like this in our koi pond..... Using a sump pump rise a monster out of the water.....


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Got any pictures? I say turn it into a swamp! A bit of low-rising fog, sound effects, tree branches draped in spanish moss, a dim light coming from below the surface and some fireflies off in the distance.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's a picture of it:







This is when it was just put in it now has a lot of plants around it. I have several colors of the koi, some are light so that is a possibility. I love the idea of lights in the pond and the tentacle! Keep em comin


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay the pic thing didn't work lets try this again.









Or just go here 100_1057-1.jpg picture by Firenice8686 - Photobucket


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lovely looking pond. My husband spent two weeks in Aug. digging out a big pond for me. I changed my mind, and had a pool put in another part of the yard. He had to fill it back in. I wonder why he hates me? Love the haunted pond ideas here. Maybe I should ask him to build me a pond.....?


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

I love the pond popper idea. I also think the tentacle idea is great. Wondering about putting a large misting fogger in. You'd want to build a platform for it so it was just below the surface. But a foggy, spooky lit pond with a single head, hand, claw, tentacle reaching out would be a nice, cheap, easy effect that would have no ill effect on your koi.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

The Pod said:


> I've been thinking of trying something like this in our koi pond..... Using a sump pump rise a monster out of the water.....


I used this basic idea to build my Samara in a well several years ago. But I simplified mine. This year I am going to have her popping out of my fish pond instead of her well, for something different. I used a small fountain pump for the "motor". It is motion activated.

I like the creature from the BL idea.

BTW, I love your pond. It is really nicely done.

Just a thought, but check and make sure if any fog from your fogger lands in the pond it won't hurt your fish. I am not sure what happens to fog when it dissipates. I was wondering because I have fish in both my ponds and want to use a fogger near both this year. I have already killed enough fish. (sad face)


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I like Revenant's LotR idea a lot. I also second the use of some simple props like skeleton parts and a random tentacle with appropriate lighting and some fog...perhaps have those LED "eyes" in the bushes around it also (the various home made versions I think).


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

Good idea about checking the fogger Whisper. i didn't even think of that


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Make a box out of plexi-glass then make it look like some creature is walking on the water.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Ummm... I would go for a more realistic effect. How about a body bag half jutting out of the water with the bloody murder weapon lying on the shore of the pond? I nice semi-transparent bag with blood spatter and body parts could really make people look twice...

I can't see your pond pics so I don't know if this would be feasable for the size of pond you have. But making it look like a serial killers dumping ground could be a creepy way to go.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

The size of pond would work for the body bag. That's an interesting unique idea... I like


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Glad I could help, PoisonIvy... If you do go that way... well, lets see some pics!!


----------

